

Google will kill Microsoft Silverlight in Chrome by disabling NPAPI plug-in - bedroomfireflys
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2383624/google-will-kill-microsoft-silverlight-in-chrome-by-disabling-npapi-plug-in

======
greggyb
Silverlight's end of life has been announced. Microsoft is even phasing it out
of its own product offerings. The example I am thinking of is their data
visualization tool, Power View, which is taking the helm as their dashboard
design platform. It was originally developed with Silverlight, but pretty much
all current development is in the HTML5 fork in PowerBI.

On the Netflix front, Chrome has had HTML5 streaming since late last summer.

I think the bigger news is killing NPAPI, not specifically Silverlight.

Edit: Typoes.

------
hatred
I haven't gone reading the article in detail.

What happens to the streaming providers like Netflix etc that use Silverlight
? Would they stop working too ?

~~~
joshstrange
Netflix is already moving to HTML5 video
[http://9to5mac.com/2014/06/05/yosemite-finally-allows-
netfli...](http://9to5mac.com/2014/06/05/yosemite-finally-allows-netflix-
subscribers-to-wave-goodbye-to-silverlight/)

------
zo1
And everyone is silent... But if it was Microsoft trying to use it's weight to
kill off some net technology it doesn't like/own.

~~~
joshstrange
I think we can all agree killing off NPAPI is the right choice. As google said
it's ancient tech and it's holding them back. Netflix is the only thing I ever
use that uses NPAPI, via Silverlight, and even they are moving to HTML5 video
[0]. Also MS already killed off Silverlight [1] and other plugins. This is
where we WANT to go with the web, a plugin-free world is goal...

Let's not try to make this a "If MS did this everyone would be up in arms"
issue because that's not what it is. The article is super click-baity as
Google isn't saying "Fuck You" to MS but to ALL of NPAPI which has outlived
it's usefulness IMHO.

[0] [http://9to5mac.com/2014/06/05/yosemite-finally-allows-
netfli...](http://9to5mac.com/2014/06/05/yosemite-finally-allows-netflix-
subscribers-to-wave-goodbye-to-silverlight/)

[1] [http://www.itworld.com/article/2736986/enterprise-
software/m...](http://www.itworld.com/article/2736986/enterprise-
software/microsoft-kills-silverlight-and-other-plug-ins-in-windows-8.html)

~~~
hatred
I think Amazon Instant Video is also on Silverlight ?

~~~
joshstrange
Yes, I think they originally used Flash then switched to Silverlight. Not sure
if they still support the flash player though. That said I'd bet they will be
moving to HTML5 soon.

------
dlu
Oh thank goodness. We should be celebrating the end of NPAPI

